# icd-9 code sequencing



## heatherwinters (Mar 19, 2010)

Does anyone have any good references or purchased any good exercises in icd-9 code sequencing?  So many payers are placing such emphasis on this when determining reimbursement I want to make sure I am interpreting the rules correctly.  Thanks


----------



## cmcgarry (Mar 19, 2010)

I always use the Guidelines that come with the ICD9-CM coding manual.  They're HIPAA compliant and approved by CMS, the AHA, AHIMA, and NCHS.  You can purchase the Coding Clinic for ICD-9-CM, published by the AHA.  Also, the AMA puts out a good book called "Principles of ICD9 Coding".

Thanks,


----------



## heatherwinters (Mar 19, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thank you


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 19, 2010)

The coding guidelines are free of charge and can be accessed via the CDC website:
http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/icd.htm
They are update periodically.


----------



## winter6 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Retake*

I take the test on the 18th of dec 2010 will i need to buy 2011 for my retest in feb28,2011


----------

